# Using game room as a media room Haveing issues



## bcheriyan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello ALL,
I am new to the form , hello everyone . I do not have a Media Room , I am using my game room as the media room which is 25' x 16.5' and one of the longer side is open this is in our first floor. Which will be the best place to put the speakers ? I have uploaded a sketch of the layout let. See the current placement . I am getting more some from the Right Speakers. I did use the Clibration that comes with the Receiver. What other placement might be best ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally, I think you'd be best off with the setup on the window wall. That gives you much better symmetry, gives you a lot of space behind the seating, and makes the TV and audio system more accessible for the rest of the area in the home.

Bryan


----------



## bcheriyan (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Bryan , 
So the Sofa will be near the Rails , That is a nice suggession. My one concern is that of saftey, I will have to put the sofa near the Rails open space to the ground floor. Also I will be blocking the Window Completly... One other option I am thinking is the corner opposite to the current setup .. ? will that work..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Flipping to the other corner has the same problems as the current setup in terms of symmetry.

Bryan


----------



## bcheriyan (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the Replay , Also a bed room 11 x 13 x 8(H) , that I can convert to a media room will that work ? I have a 55 LCD TV .


----------



## bcheriyan (Apr 3, 2012)

Trying to see Game room vs the Bed Room which will be better ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can rearrange the current room as suggested, that would likely be preferable to the bedroom.


----------



## bcheriyan (Apr 3, 2012)

Thx I will do that .. great.


----------

